#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  What is difference between the Pentium iii and iv?

## Janushan

Pentium is a brand used for a series of x86 architecture-compatible microprocessors produced by Intel since 1993.I ask the difference of pentium in your way.

----------

